# Enthüllung von...



## PCGH_Thilo (10. August 2009)

*Enthüllung von...*

ja, was enthüllen wir denn eigentlich? Ich finde, ihr könntet mal ruhig etwas rumspinnen.

Lass euer Kreativität freien Lauf, aber ihr solltet auf jeden Fall alle online sein, wenn der Countdown runtergezählt ist. 

Für den Counter: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,0000


----------



## underloost (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

jegliche win7 versionen werden nun nachträglich für 50€ angeboten? 
oder ihr verlost anstatt einer Corsair SSD im Heft ganze 50Stück an die ersten Poster hier im Thread ? 

ich habe keine ahnung was hier kommen könnte


----------



## Soulblader (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ich würde sagen das neue Heftdesign... was fertsch is ?


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Hm.. ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen.

Das mit Win7 wäre schon geil^^


----------



## Mantis (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Wer sich die beknackteste Enthüllung erdenkt? 

Spaß bei Seite, Geburtstag PCGH...


----------



## jaytech (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Neues Websitedesign...


----------



## jaramund (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

den ersten neuen amd grakas...


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



jaytech schrieb:


> Neues Websitedesign...



Ich glaube der Jaytech hat Recht, wird bestimmt das neue Design der Website sein.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ich glaube, dass es nicht die Webseite ist. Das letzte mal, als das Wort Webseite-Redesign fiel, war der Notarzt da und hat die grauen Haare auch noch vergessen. Das Sauerstoffzelt steht immer noch.


----------



## Eifelsniper (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

der Phenom II 965 dazu eine neue ATI GraKa und mein leben hat wieder einen Sinn  *rofl*

Dazu ein neues PCGH Web Design ja nen kaltes Bier dazu! und alles wird gut...

*Dummschwätzermodus off*


----------



## Equilibrium (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ich denke auch, dass das neue Heft-Design steht und nun reif zur Präsentation ist.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

PCGH enthüllt natürlich, dass ich im Lotto gewonnen habe  

Mh....
Ich glaub ein Artikel über das Heftkonzept


----------



## Selyroth (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

also dann doch eher die neue websitestruktur.
von der habe ich schon lange nix mehr gehört. das mit dem heft wäre ja dann doch net so der brüller. ^^


----------



## Tom3004 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Naja gut okay... 
Das die Webseite eine neue Struktur bekommt wäre auch eine schöne Sache  

Aber warum so ein großer Aufwand um eine Webseitenstruktur ?


----------



## Elzoco (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ich wär auch für die DX11 Karten, ich will endlich eine neue alte kaufen


----------



## underloost (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es nicht die Webseite ist. Das letzte mal, als das Wort Webseite-Redesign fiel, war der Notarzt da und hat die grauen Haare auch noch vergessen. Das Sauerstoffzelt steht immer noch.


ich zitiere 


> Original von *Thilo Bayer*
> Doch nicht nur die Printausgabe von PC Games Hardware erfährt eine Frischzellenkur. Auch die Webseite soll *spätestens Mitte August* im neuen Glanz erstrahlen - mit mehr Übersichtlichkeit, Benutzerfreundlichkeit und Lesbarkeit...


bis Mitte August is nichmehr viel Zeit wirds dann wohl doch die Webseite sein?!


----------



## dot (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Hat denn das Print-Magazin mit der August Ausgabe ein neues Design bekommen? Hab vergessen mir letzte Woche eine zu kaufen :-/


----------



## Tom3004 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Nein, hats nicht...Erst ab Ausgabe 10/09


----------



## lordraphael (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Neue Grakas wären doch schön 
Aber das würde dann wohl nicht hier sondern eher bei Alternate stehen und da hab ich gleich geschaut nix zu finden 

Also tippe ich auf was pcgh internes


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ja, was enthüllen wir denn eigentlich? Ich finde, ihr könntet mal ruhig etwas rumspinnen.
> 
> Lass euer Kreativität freien Lauf, aber ihr solltet auf jeden Fall alle online sein, wenn der Countdown runtergezählt ist.



Blöde Frage: Wo ist der Countdown?


----------



## stuka7 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Vllt nur noch 39 std ( gerade von mir aus) bis die meisten pcgh user gleichzeitig on sind ;D


----------



## Selyroth (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



stuka7 schrieb:


> Vllt nur noch 39 std ( gerade von mir aus) bis die meisten pcgh user gleichzeitig on sind ;D


jaaaaaa, lassen wir pcgh.de grad nochmal abstürzen. User an die Macht *ironie online*


----------



## CentaX (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Bis Poster nummer 23 in diesem Thread ne neue DX11 Graka kriegt?


----------



## Selyroth (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

no, erst der 24. 
ist doch erst da heiligabend. xD


----------



## SnakeByte (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Also ich tippe auch auf was PCGH-Internes:
1. Geburtstag
2. das finale neue Heftdesign
3. Webrelaunch

Intels i5 Sample hattet ihr schon unter der Lupe. Mit nem DX11 Sample rechne ich erst in 3-5 Wochen bei euch. Für nen Intel i3 oder AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE ists zuviel Welle. Windows 7 is von den News her eigentlich ausgelutscht und erscheint in wenigen Wochen, auch dafür wärs zuviel Welle.


----------



## DR01D3R (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

ich wär für half-life 2 episode 3....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Wie wärs mit DNF für die Cover-DVD der Geburtstagsausgabe 10/09?

(Oder, weil wir "Hardware" sind, das entsprechende Vaporware-Gegenstück: Ein Test des TCC. Und zwar eine Version, die schon bei Versandhändlern im Lager liegt)


----------



## Lord_Lion (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



dot schrieb:


> Hat denn das Print-Magazin mit der August Ausgabe ein neues Design bekommen? Hab vergessen mir letzte Woche eine zu kaufen :-/


 Ich dachte um hier Mod zu werden ist ein Premiumabo Pflicht 

Nää, ich denke es geht ums Layout von Print und/oder Website...

Obwohl ich den Vorschlag mit HL2 E3 sehr Begrüßen würde  


edit: Achja der Countdown ist auf der Startseite von pcgh.de über den News zu finden


----------



## guidodungel (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Jeder der nach Ablauf des Countdowns Online ist bekommt einen 100 Euro Caseking Gutschein.


----------



## Silmare (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Neues Webdesing wäre doch ma was


----------



## Klarostorix (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

würd mich über ein neues game wie hl2/e3 schon freun, aber auch DX11-Karten ind erwünscht


----------



## BopItXtremeII (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

PCGH in Gefahr: Was geschieht, wenn nichts geschieht? 

Also mal im Ernst, ich denke es wird das neue Design der Website


----------



## majorguns (10. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ich denke auch das es ein relaunch der Webseite wird, meine irgendwo auf der Seite was gehört zu haben das es im August sowas geben soll


----------



## Tom3004 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ja spätestens Mitte Ausgust...meinte PCGH...

Naja ich würde mich eher um eine schöne offizielle von MW 2 freuen  
Also die offizielle ist schon das fertige Spiel


----------



## Blacki (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

vielleicht planen die redakteure ein benchevent und wenn der countdown abgekaufen ist dann werden die ausgelosten teilnehmer bekannt gegeben


----------



## Xel'Naga (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Das Datum wann *Starcraft 2* erscheint.......


----------



## madamc (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Duke Nukem Forever liegt der nächsten PCgameshardware Heft-DVD bei


----------



## b00naqua (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Windows 7 für 50€


----------



## el-murmolo (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

es gibt naktfotos von den redakteuren (entHüllung)


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



el-murmolo schrieb:


> es gibt naktfotos von den redakteuren (entHüllung)



Sicher das du das moechtest?


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



el-murmolo schrieb:


> es gibt naktfotos von den redakteuren (entHüllung)


 
Hilfe, Kopfkino!!  Bist Du wahnsinnig solch abstrusen Ideen zu verbreiten. Die Jungs kommen nachher noch auf den Trichter und erfüllen Dir deinen Wunsch. Und was machst Du dann??  Also immer schön vorsichtig sein mit dem was Du Dir wünscht. 

Ich denke es wird dann die neue Webseite gestartet. Und dabei gibt es dann die ersten DX11 Grakas von ATi/ AMD zu gewinnen.


----------



## Mantis (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Warum müssen die User Online sein? Fakt ist, das es Mittwoch um 12 Uhr aufgelöst wird. Was bedeutet, dass irgendein Release ansteht. Ich glaube kaum das Ihr so unfair seid, etwas was PCGH betrifft um diese Zeit zu veröffentlichen. Ich meine nicht jeder kann um diese Zeit Online sein wegen Arbeit etc., würde dann nur für Schüler, PCGH-User auf der anderen Erdhälfte oder arbeitslose etwas bringen.


----------



## Eifelsniper (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



Mantis schrieb:


> Warum müssen die User Online sein? Fakt ist, das es Mittwoch um 12 Uhr aufgelöst wird. Was bedeutet, dass irgendein Release ansteht. Ich glaube kaum das Ihr so unfair seid, etwas was PCGH betrifft um diese Zeit zu veröffentlichen. Ich meine nicht jeder kann um diese Zeit Online sein wegen Arbeit etc., würde dann nur für Schüler, PCGH-User auf der anderen Erdhälfte oder arbeitslose etwas bringen.



und leute die dann mittagspause haben und eh am PC Arbeiten so wie ich


----------



## ClareQuilty (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Bin schon gespannt wie die neue Website aussehen wird...

PS: DNF auf der nächsten Heft-DVD wär natürlich auch nicht übel


----------



## Zoon (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ihr verkauft exklusiv auf PCGH.de die Vollversion von Gran Turismo 5 ;D


----------



## Xantaros (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Die Enthüllung darüber warum T.Mobile immer noch Werbung für das neue I-Phone 3GS fährt ohne darauf hinzuweisen das es zur zeit, aufgrund stockender Produktion bei Apple , kein nachschub gibt.

Das heißt also das wer sich vor einem Monat ein solches I-Phone bestellt hat noch ca. bis zu 1 Monat , laut T-Mobile Hotline , gedulden darf. Wie lange man warten darf wenn man sich jetzt aktuell eines bestellt ist sicherlich ungewiss.Ich habe da nicht weiter nachgefragt.

Ich finde es jedenfalls bitter von T-Mobile das sie weiterhin Werbung für ein Produkt machen welches seit geraumer Zeit nicht Wirklich ausgeliefert werden kann.


----------



## PCTom (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

ich weiß es Ihr enthüllt eure nächste Aktion 

FREI HIGH END RECHNER FÜR ALLE


----------



## emmaspapa (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

ich weiß es, ich weiß es, nanananananana

und es wird schrecklich   .... ein bisschen Spam musste jetzt sein. ich werde mich auch gleich bestrafen


----------



## Citynomad (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ich tippe auch auf n neues Design der Website!

... aber wenn wir schon am spekulieren sind... 

Dann wird enthüllt, wie die neue HD5890 mittels GPU-PhysX live berechnet wer Kennedy erschossen hat


----------



## guidodungel (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Dann wird enthüllt, wie die neue HD5890 mittels GPU-PhysX live berechnet wer Kennedy erschossen hat



Es war der Comedian!
Siehe den Film Watchman


----------



## guidodungel (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



Mantis schrieb:


> Warum müssen die User Online sein? Fakt ist, das es Mittwoch um 12 Uhr aufgelöst wird. Was bedeutet, dass irgendein Release ansteht. Ich glaube kaum das Ihr so unfair seid, etwas was PCGH betrifft um diese Zeit zu veröffentlichen. Ich meine nicht jeder kann um diese Zeit Online sein wegen Arbeit etc., würde dann nur für Schüler, PCGH-User auf der anderen Erdhälfte oder arbeitslose etwas bringen.



Oder jemand der im Urlaub ist


----------



## micRobe (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Die erste Flüssigstickstoffwasserperoxyd-Overclocking Kühlung für den heimischen Gebrauch mit dem passenden Personal für unter 10.000 Euro


----------



## Tom3004 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ne ´, ich glaube es ist kein Release von irgendwas  
Sonst würde PCGH nicht so einen RIESEN Wirbel drum machen


----------



## Pyrro (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ich finde die Idee mit den neuen DX11-Grakas von AMD nicht schlecht. Würde ja zu dem Gerücht passen, dass die schon im August vorgestellt werden sollen...


----------



## sechzger (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Neues Design der Website und dazu: Die ersten Bilder und Daten von DX14 Grafikkarten ,  der ultrafette neue Phenom III mit Taktraten von 8 x 6,0 GHz und 80 MB L10-Cache


----------



## Oliver (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Wenn der Countdown abgelaufen ist, darf ich nach 2 Jahren endlich die Redaktion verlassen. Bin gespannt, wie meine Wohnung jetzt aussieht und ob diese überhaupt noch existiert.


----------



## Tom3004 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Haha dann muss das ja was ganz cooles sein, wenn Oliver 2 Jahre dadran saß  

Ne ich finde neues Webdesign und für mich eine schöne Direct X 11 Grafikkarte


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Was wir wissen, das neue Print Design und Webseiten Design kommt.
Ich würd sagen passend für Morgen, der schnellste AMD Prozessor Phenom II 965 Black Edition wird releast. Wissen wir aber schon . Aber für 160 Ecken.

Man könnte aber auch Windows 7 als Spezialpaket mit den PCGH PC's günstig anbieten, zu den Preisen für Abonnenten . Oder noch günstiger nur für Abonennten oder so ähnlich. 


mfg Senf 

Edit: am 13. kommt der 965er in die deutschen Läden.


----------



## b00naqua (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wenn der Countdown abgelaufen ist, darf ich nach 2 Jahren endlich die Redaktion verlassen. Bin gespannt, wie meine Wohnung jetzt aussieht und ob diese überhaupt noch existiert.



PCGH schließt ihr Pforten und geht Insolvenz...
war nur nen Witz ^^


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Wann ist denn der Countdown abgelaufen? Sehe keinen laufen...


----------



## b00naqua (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wann ist denn der Countdown abgelaufen? Sehe keinen laufen...


Auf der PCGH Hauptseite ... oben rechts ... grau unterfenstert ... rote Schrift ... noch 22Std. oder besser gesagt 21Std 25min
http://www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Athlon1000TB (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Der Weltuntergang steht bevor. Nein, kein Ahnung, was enthüllt werden könnte. Bin ich mal gespannt, was da kommen mag.


----------



## JuGeWa (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

ja und was ist, wenn PCGH einen Skandal enthüllt? 

z.B. dass Zensursula begonnen hat, Websiten zu sperren, die "ab-18-Computerspiele" anbieten....jetzt haben sie Beweise gesammelt und machen uns Gamern ne Freude und jagen die Zensursula aus ihrem Amt


----------



## Tom3004 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Mhh... oder das Intel und Nvidia pleite gehen und es nie wieder neue PC Hardware geben wird und PCGHX zugemacht wird  ? 
haha 
MfG, Tom


----------



## HeNrY (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wenn der Countdown abgelaufen ist, darf ich nach 2 Jahren endlich die Redaktion verlassen. Bin gespannt, wie meine Wohnung jetzt aussieht und ob diese überhaupt noch existiert.



So lange die Miete noch monatlich an den Vermieter ging, dürfte die Wohnung noch vorhanden sein...
Vielleicht wirst du schon vom lebendig gewordenen Kühlschrank + seine Innereien begrüßt.


----------



## Pdp (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ich vermute ein neuen Webdesign,da man von den Dx11 Grakas sicherlich schon hören würde.



> Vielleicht wirst du schon vom lebendig gewordenen Kühlschrank + seine Innereien begrüßt



Stellt auch das mal vor.


----------



## realgoldie (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Das neue Heft- und Webdesign 
weil der Herr Bayer ja auch gemeint hatte das alle online sein sollten
Der große Witz dabei wird aber sein das die Seite dann für 1 Stunde nicht zu erreichen ist XDDD


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Wo ist der Countdown?



Check die Main please

News, Tests, Downloads zu Hardware und PC Games ? PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Hä? is mir noch gar nich aufgefallen, dass da irgendwas enthüllt wird. 

Schätze mal, hat irgendwas mit Microsoft Windows 7 zu tun oder so...


----------



## Blacky0407 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

.....3DFX `s neuer D3D11 Karte, Duke Nukem Forever ist endlich fertig, statt Windows7 kommt im Oktober doch schon Windows10...  ODER: Thilo Bayer ist garnicht der Chefredakteur der PCGH sondern der Weihnachtsmann.....LOL


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



Blacky0407 schrieb:


> .....3DFX `s neuer D3D11 Karte, Duke Nukem Forever ist endlich fertig, statt Windows7 kommt im Oktober doch schon Windows10... ODER: Thilo Bayer ist garnicht der Chefredakteur der PCGH sondern der Weihnachtsmann.....LOL


 
Naja, wer weiß, könnte sein dass jetzt Nvidia doch von Intel aufgekauft wurde 

Aber muss was bestimmtes sein, sonst hätten andere Internetseiten schon was ähnliches angedeutet...


----------



## Eckism (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Mhh... oder das Intel und Nvidia pleite gehen und es nie wieder neue PC Hardware geben wird und PCGHX zugemacht wird  ?
> haha
> MfG, Tom



Dafür gibt's doch noch AMD/ATI, wäre doch auch mal wieder schön, an der Macht zu sein!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



Lord_Lion schrieb:


> edit: Achja der Countdown ist auf der Startseite von pcgh.de über den News zu finden



Thx.



Zoon schrieb:


> Ihr verkauft exklusiv auf PCGH.de die Vollversion von Gran Turismo 5 ;D



Und zwar die PC-Version!



ClareQuilty schrieb:


> PS: DNF auf der nächsten Heft-DVD wär natürlich auch nicht übel



Der Vorschlag ist so beliebt, da sollte man vielleicht mal anfragen, ob man n bissl was von dem Code bekommt, der im Laufe der sich im Laufe der Jahre angesammelt hat 



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wenn der Countdown abgelaufen ist, darf ich nach 2 Jahren endlich die Redaktion verlassen. Bin gespannt, wie meine Wohnung jetzt aussieht und ob diese überhaupt noch existiert.



*@Thilo: Bitte Countdown zurücksetzen. Die Moderation muss noch die aktuelle Partylocation räumen und alle Fingerabdrücke beseitigen*



JuGeWa schrieb:


> z.B. dass Zensursula begonnen hat, Websiten zu sperren, die "ab-18-Computerspiele" anbieten....jetzt haben sie Beweise gesammelt und machen uns Gamern ne Freude und jagen die Zensursula aus ihrem Amt



Eigentlich auch keine schlechte Idee. Punkt 12:00 ist PCGH.de verschwunden, weil hier Killerspiele thematisiert werden.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Check die Main please
> 
> News, Tests, Downloads zu Hardware und PC Games ? PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE



Dank Lord_Lion hab ichs auch so gefunden - aber diesen Kasten überlese ich seit Jahren, weil er sonst nur normale News enthält, die ich als Stammleser schon längst bemerkt habe


----------



## Explosiv (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ich glaube das enthüllt wird, das PCGH Computerbase übernimmt, um so zum Alleinherrscher der Hardwarenews wird   !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Eckism (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Um 12 Uhr morgen, macht das PCGH-Team ein gemeinsames Mittagessen, und *WIR sind ALLE eingeladen!!!*


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Ich glaube das enthüllt wird, das PCGH Computerbase übernimmt, um so zum Alleinherrscher der Hardwarenews wird   !
> 
> Gruss Explosiv


 
Da wären noch HardwareLuxx, Chip, PC Welt und einige andere


----------



## Lord_Lion (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



> Dank Lord_Lion hab ichs auch so gefunden - aber diesen Kasten überlese ich seit Jahren, weil er sonst nur normale News enthält, die ich als Stammleser schon längst bemerkt habe


Bin auch nur zufällig drübergestolpert 


Ich habs:

Tag der Offenen Tür bei PCGH!
Auf nach Fürth Mannen!!!


----------



## KernKraft91 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Dann wird enthüllt, wie die neue HD5890 mittels GPU-PhysX live berechnet wer Kennedy erschossen hat



hehe und danach wird die an jedem pcgh user verschickt^^  

gelcieh so eine 5890 ultra ftw von evga xD (ich weiß atii+evga= xD) mit 4gb vram^^


----------



## kmf (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Der Personal Computer für den rein privaten Gebrauch feiert am 12.8. zwar seinen Geburtstag, aber hier scheint es ja um viel Wichtigeres zu gehen. 

Ah ich weiß es! - Der Verlag ist jetzt endlich bereit, seinen geplagten Redakteuren den Mindestlohn zu zahlen.


----------



## combruder (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

ich weiss es:
die redakteure von pcgh haben intel überfallen deshalb von den grade kaum neues kommt
und der pcgh prozzesor pcgh1000 mit 6 mal 3gh kommt


----------



## Eifelsniper (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Michael Jackson und Elvis leben! und geben ein Comeback Konzert...
Tokio Hotel hat sich aufgelöst und _Britney Spears_ ist eigentlich ein kerl


----------



## Owly-K (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*


Die Weltpremiere von _Windows 7 PCGH-Edition_. Mit eingebauter Übertaktungsfunktion, nativer Downsampling-Möglichkeit durch spezielle Monitortreiber und statt einem Screensaver springt bei Nichtbenutzung Folding@home an. Eine exklusive PC-Version von Gran Turismo 5 ersetzt die langweiligen Windows-Minispielchen.
PCGH übernimmt CoBi: Die User des PCGH-Forums stehen einer Flut von DAUs gegenüber, die CoBi-Printleser verzweifeln am neuen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Es kommt zu einer Suizidwelle und zu Unmengen von Hardwareschrott.


----------



## SimsP (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

[wunschdenken] Ihr verschenkt an alle treuen PCGH-Leser - wie mich -  je einen UE55B9000, der vorab schon an ausgewählte Leute verteilt wird, dann bräuchte ich Weihnachten nicht mein Sparschwein plündern  [/wunschdenken]

Eine wahrscheinlichere Variante: Ihr verteilt kostenlose Exemplare der  Windows 7 RTM.

Ein Bench der neuen GTX380 wäre natürlich auch net schlecht.


----------



## juergen28 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



Eifelsniper schrieb:


> Michael Jackson und Elvis leben! und geben ein Comeback Konzert...
> Tokio Hotel hat sich aufgelöst und _Britney Spears_ ist eigentlich ein kerl






Spass beiseite, ich glaube da kommt ein neues Websitedesigne auf uns zu!!


----------



## combruder (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



Eifelsniper schrieb:


> Michael Jackson und Elvis leben! und geben ein Comeback Konzert...
> Tokio Hotel hat sich aufgelöst und _Britney Spears_ ist eigentlich ein kerl



und die redakteure sin backgroundtanzer


----------



## guidodungel (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ich hab´s!

Ihr eröffnet einen FSK18 bereich auf der PCGH Seite um die wirklich wichtigen News an den Mann zu bringen.


----------



## emmaspapa (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Das nennt sich "Interner Bereich für Moderatoren"


----------



## guidodungel (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Wie gemein!


----------



## sechzger (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

echt gemein
webdesign wird geändert und danach werden wir uns auf einer futuristischen neuen PCGH EXTREME-Site befinden. und zur feier des tages schickt ihr an jeden PCGH-EXTREME-member ein 5l Fass Freibier^^


----------



## Naumo (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

ich bin mal gespannt
falls man wünsche äussern darf: für jeden CM eine neue GTX380


----------



## TooL (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

die enthüllung von.....DUKE NUKEM FOREVER...........ENDLICH^^

°gehts noch unwahrscheinlicher?°


----------



## RuxX (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

hmm vllt. Countdown für den Raketenstart von NordKorea's Atombomben?!

oder wurde das schon genannt?^^


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Oder es wird NIX enthüllt und das mit dem Countdown war an blöder Scherz... Wobei ich mir das eher kurz vor dem 1. April besser vorstellen kann.

Nein, ich seh's mal realistischer, sie kriegen vielleicht ein "Gulftown"- oder ein RV800-Testmuster rein...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Hach, Diablo 3 zockt sich gut


----------



## emmaspapa (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Mir gefällt Episode 3 besser, ist mehr Aktion  und coole Grafik.


----------



## juergen28 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



sechzger schrieb:


> echt gemein
> webdesign wird geändert und danach werden wir uns auf einer futuristischen neuen PCGH EXTREME-Site befinden. und zur feier des tages schickt ihr an jeden PCGH-EXTREME-member ein 5l Fass Freibier^^




Genau....5l Bier für den glasklaren Durchblick.


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Mir gefällt Episode 3 besser, ist mehr Aktion  und coole Grafik.


 
Ahh echt? Und wie is Crysis 2? Wie sieht DirectX 11 so aus?


----------



## Tom3004 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Achja MW 4, wie ist das ?


----------



## b00naqua (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hach, Diablo 3 zockt sich gut



Der war fies ... was würde ich dafür geben das Game anzutesten


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Achja MW 4, wie ist das ?


 
Was is MW 4? Meins du vielleicht *M*odern *W*arfare *2*?


----------



## LastSamuraj (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Nein der meint sicherlich Mech Warrior 4? 

Oh man eine Enthülung für die neuen DX11 Karten von Nvidia und ATI wäre sehr sehr geil!!!!

Oder ihr stellt ein neues Finanzierungssystem vor. Für jeden Tag muss man 10 Cent an PCGH zahlen und muss dann keine Werbung sehen? *g*

Mfg Waldi


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



LastSamuraj schrieb:


> Nein der meint sicherlich Mech Warrior 4?


 
Das gibt's doch schon seit etlichen Jahren....


----------



## Burn2Cry (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ich glaube an die Enthüllung des neuen, komplett fertigen PCGH-Layouts! 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Das gibts seit Mittwoch letzter Woche zu kaufen 

*@ emmaspapa*

Du musst aber zugeben, Crysis 2 rockt auch.


----------



## -k2- (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

am liebsten wäre mir, wenn dx11 grakas enthüllt werden würden, aber woher sollte pcgh nen countdown haben?

also anderer ansatz, da ihr ja nen countdown habt, tipp ich auf was pcgh internes, also:

-neues websitendesign

-oder schon wieder neues pcgh layout (lasst aber bitte die dvds wie sie momentan sind!)


----------



## Two-Face (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Oder vielleicht darf PCGH als erstes Magazin überhaupt ein exklusives Preview einer Radeon HD5800 machen...


----------



## guidodungel (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht darf PCGH als erstes Magazin überhaupt ein exklusives Preview einer Radeon HD5800 machen...



Das währe ja ma was feines!


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Natürlich wird mein Geburtstagsgeschenk enthüllt, schließlich habe ich ja heute Geburtstag

Und falls es widererwartend nichts mit mir zu tun hat, dann tippe ich auf ... - ... neeee, es kann gar nichts anderes sein.
MfG AbakusvonRuegen


----------



## Athlon1000TB (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Abakus.


----------



## DR01D3R (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

es gibt ne pcgh extra für frauen ab der nächsten ausgabe....


----------



## Eifelsniper (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



DR01D3R schrieb:


> es gibt ne pcgh extra für frauen ab der nächsten ausgabe....




die sieht wie aus?

Bügeleisen Modding?


----------



## DR01D3R (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

da werden dann netbooks getestet, natürlich immer des gleiche, nur inner anderen farbe^^
und handtaschentauglichkeit is auf jeden fall dabei
pcgh women in gefahr..... handtasche mit netbook drin zum waschen...


----------



## Eifelsniper (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



DR01D3R schrieb:


> da werden dann netbooks getestet, natürlich immer des gleiche, nur inner anderen farbe^^
> und handtaschentauglichkeit is auf jeden fall dabei
> pcgh women in gefahr..... handtasche mit netbook drin zum waschen...




PCGH Women in Gefahr (reimt sich) -Frau wagt sich mehr wie 5 meter aus der Küche raus und geht an MEINEN PC dann wäre sie in Gefahr ja 

*Hoffe nur meine Frau liest das hier nicht sonst bin ich in gefahr *  und erlebe das ende des countdown nicht


----------



## der_flamur (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Man das erste spielbare Netbook kommt mit einen PII und einer GTX295 xD


----------



## PCGH_Mario (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



Eifelsniper schrieb:


> PCGH Women in Gefahr (reimt sich) -Frau wagt sich mehr wie 5 meter aus der Küche raus und geht an MEINEN PC dann wäre sie in Gefahr ja
> 
> *Hoffe nur meine Frau liest das hier nicht sonst bin ich in gefahr *  und erlebe das ende des countdown nicht



*gggggg* der war nice!


----------



## emmaspapa (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du musst aber zugeben, Crysis 2 rockt auch.


 
Hmm, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen. Jede Woche ein Game ist ganz schön anstrengend.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

pcgh wurde von computer bild aufgekauft damit computer bild auch mal anständige leser/user abbekommt die sich auskennen


----------



## sase (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> pcgh wurde von computer bild aufgekauft damit computer bild auch mal anständige leser/user abbekommt die sich auskennen


 


LOL 

mfg
sase


----------



## Goliath1985 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Vielleicht ein Insolvenz Antrag   Wie so viele Firmen AMD macht Pleite!


----------



## sase (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Nein !

AMD und INTEL verbünden sich aufgrund der momentan herrschenden Weltwirtschaftskrise zu einem Megakonzern ,kaufen Nvidia auf und beherrschen den Weltmarkt 

Positiv : es gibt kein Fanboy gesülze mehr 
Negativ: die Preise werden ins unermessliche steigen  

mfg
sase


----------



## Oliver (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Gleich geht's los!!


----------



## Goliath1985 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Nein die Firma Escada der Mode Hersteller der aufgrund von Fehlmanagement Pleite ist,  stellt nun Designer PCs her  

Der neue Escadron mit einer modischen Tasche zum mitnehmen(Y-Bag)! ---> alias Thermaltake X-Bag


----------



## wEnDeL (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ich denke dass wir ein neues design der website erwarten dürfen.


----------



## Oliver (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



kmf schrieb:


> Der Personal Computer für den rein privaten Gebrauch feiert am 12.8. zwar seinen Geburtstag, aber hier scheint es ja um viel Wichtigeres zu gehen.
> 
> Ah ich weiß es! - Der Verlag ist jetzt endlich bereit, seinen geplagten Redakteuren den Mindestlohn zu zahlen.



Schön wär's! 

Du liegst aber leider daneben


----------



## Tom3004 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

ALso ist das jetzt um 11 oder um 12 ? 
Weil das steht noch eine Stunde...Aber da da keine Minuten Angaben sind, denke ich um 11 oder?


----------



## Eifelsniper (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Europe-The Final Countdown Video - bASTI11 - MyVideo




die letzten Minuten mit passender musik überbrücken


P.S: macht hin bin auf der Arbeit  und muss auch mal so tun als würde ich was machen

so kunden PCs verbiegen und so zeug


----------



## R0bM4n (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ich weiss es!

Und zwar im Jahre 30 v. Chr. beght Kleopatra VII. Suizid, sie war die letzte Königin des ägyptischen Ptolemäerreiches.

Das wolltet ihr uns doch mitteilen! 

Geschichte forever!


----------



## emmaspapa (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> ALso ist das jetzt um 11 oder um 12 ?
> Weil das steht noch eine Stunde...Aber da da keine Minuten Angaben sind, denke ich um 11 oder?


 

Das willst Du gar nicht wissen, es wird schrecklich


----------



## Tom3004 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Wenn es nicht das neue Website Design ist, ist es nichts !

Wann startet das den nun um 11 oder um 12 ?


----------



## TheArival (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Hoffentlich hat es was mit Star Wars Battlefront 3 zu tun


----------



## Tom3004 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Haha 
Hoffentlich habt ihr eure Abreit gut gemacht


----------



## LaCroato (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Neues Design! LoL

Die oberste Werbungsleiste gefällt mir aber gar nicht!


----------



## b00naqua (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Neues Website Design ! Ha hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht 
Ist aber cool das ihr jetzt alle Kategorien unterteilt. Gut gemacht


----------



## Eifelsniper (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Neues Web Design!!!!Sauber jungs sieht gut aus!


----------



## wEnDeL (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Das neue Design ist echt schön ! Hut ab !
Sogar ohne dass die seite off ist !


----------



## lows (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

es ist das webdesign


----------



## LaCroato (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Wenn man adblock aktiviert hat ist der große, weiße, dicke Rand ganz oben aber ganz schön häßlich... 

Ansonsten gefällt mir die Seite recht gut


----------



## Xetic (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ha!

Wusste ich doch dass es das Webdesign ist!

@Leute die was mit Spiele rätselten.

Is doch logisch dass es keine SPieleankündigung oder sonstwas ist, das wäre schon längst auf 1000 andere Seiten


----------



## Bucklew (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Omg, die Startseite ist kaputt


----------



## M0sk1t0 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Jap neues Design.

Allerdings finde ich die obere Werbeleiste auch nicht so gelungen. Da ich ohnehin AdBlock benutze habe ich einen ca. 100pixel breiten, leeren, grauen Streifen.. 

Ansonsten sehr sehr edel.


----------



## Gnursch (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

uiuiui F5 gedrückt und pcgameshardware.de sieht völlig anders aus.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Sieht toll aus, allerdings stört der leere obere Rand etwas, wenn man die Werbung blockt.

Sonst ists aber wirklich top


----------



## Tom3004 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Die oberen Werbeleisten weg und es ist gut  
Naja man kann nicht alles haben  
Erstmal war ich richtig irretiert eben  

Naja geht mal auf splash das ist noch das alte...

Was ist das den eben ging der Link noch


----------



## LaCroato (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



M0sk1t0 schrieb:


> Jap neues Design.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich die obere Werbeleiste auch nicht so gelungen. Da ich ohnehin AdBlock benutze habe ich einen ca. 100pixel breiten, leeren, grauen Streifen..
> 
> Ansonsten sehr sehr edel.



Meine Meinung!


----------



## Gnursch (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ist zwar erst 5 Minuten her, aber hat das alte Design auch schon mit der Bildschirmgröße skaliert?


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ich kann zum neuen Design nur eins sagen:  

Die anzen News fallen einem jetzt nicht mehr so ins Auge, wie beim alten. Ich hätte mir mehr Abgrenzungen zwischen den Bereichen auf der Website gewünscht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Xetic (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich kann zum neuen Design nur eins sagen:
> 
> Die anzen News fallen einem jetzt nicht mehr so ins Auge, wie beim alten. Ich hätte mir mehr Abgrenzungen zwischen den Bereichen auf der Website gewünscht ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Ist logisch dass sie dir nichtmehr so ins Auge springen, ist ja auch anders geordnet als früher, mit bissl Umgewöhnungszeit findest die News sicher gleichschnell 

Mir kommt die Seite jetzt irgendwie schneller vor als früher.


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Ich werde später dann mal den Laptop an meinen 22 Zöller anschließen. Den Widescreen-Support will ich auch mal sehen, aber im Großen und Ganzen sieht die Website für mich einfach nach einem wilden Durcheinander an Text aus: Klare Abgrenzungen wären wirklich dringend nötig ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Lord_Lion (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*

Richtig gut geworden 

Vorallem die Einteilung der oberen Leiste nach Kategorien!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2009)

*AW: Enthüllung von...*



KernKraft91 schrieb:


> hehe und danach wird die an jedem pcgh user verschickt^^
> 
> gelcieh so eine 5890 ultra ftw von evga xD (ich weiß atii+evga= xD) mit 4gb vram^^



Solange dann nicht versehentlich eine 5800 Ultra im Karton landet...


----------

